# Hood scoop kit



## Lump (Mar 18, 2010)

I have an 05 LS2, is there a kit to turn my hood scoops into a real intake?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The scoops don't do anything magic. "Ram Air" starts to occur at +300 mph. The couple of kits I've seen haven't proven to make any difference over other options. Old school guys here remember that joke "Mahan"?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You can get a ram effect from ITBs using the right trumpets, but that's probably beyond your price range...


----------



## IRONSIGHT (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't think he necessarily is looking for a "ram air" effect so much as just to use the vents to get a better cold air effect. I have seen one in a pic of a goat for sale where the air filter was right in front of the throttlebody and it had a housing/ rubber seal that sealed it to the bottom of the hood when closed. If I can find the pic-I'll post it.

Can't post the pic for some reason but here the name.

Vararam Cold Air Intake - 2005-2006 Pontiac GTO


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, Vararam has been around for a while... the product seems hit and miss though. Lots of people are like "OMFG U CANT PUT A FILTER RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE TB LOL IT WILL MESS UP UR MAF SIGNALZ LOL." But I've pretty much proven that to be a hoax with my setup.


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

See the faint black marks on top of the air filter? Those are directly under the hood scoop openings.









Here's a shot of the filter behind the scoop opening.









I'm no scientist and have no facts to back it up, but it sure appears the scoops allow air to flow directly to the Vararams air filter. I don't sit and idle the car, the dirt has to be getting on the filter while I'm moving.


----------



## IRONSIGHT (Oct 10, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but you also get cooler/cleaner air from bringing in air at that height compared to sucking it in from down low under the bumper. I'm not sure what the formula is, but I know cooler air is more dense with oxygen, and the air 3ft above the road is usually 5-10 degrees cooler, on a hot day anyways. (so I've been told)


----------



## Bryce951 (Feb 8, 2011)

So is this Vararam set up a good buy? I've read the website and they claim that this set up is actually ram air, around a certain speed. Other CAI i've seen do not apear to be CAI since they just sit under the left side of the hood sucking air from???


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bryce951 said:


> So is this Vararam set up a good buy? I've read the website and they claim that this set up is actually ram air, around a certain speed. Other CAI i've seen do not apear to be CAI since they just sit under the left side of the hood sucking air from???


*There is NO RAM AIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
I've run an intake with a sealed duct-work running from the kidney grills (an even larger, higher pressure area than the scoops) thru an even larger filter and straight into my TB. With test equipment there was no difference in pressure in the manifold between that and my regular Over The Radiator intake. There was no difference in trap speeds or ET either. The engine sucks air in faster than the wind is blowing at it. The random shape of the GTO VR doesn't lend itself to pressurization either. People just seem to want to believe.

On a stockish car the VR intake works well. On higher HP it isn't the best. I laugh at the "look at the dirt on my filter". With a filter sitting under an opening it could get dirty with the car sitting still on a windy day. It's been tested by more than me too.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

IRONSIGHT said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you also get cooler/cleaner air from bringing in air at that height compared to sucking it in from down low under the bumper. I'm not sure what the formula is, but I know cooler air is more dense with oxygen, and the air 3ft above the road is usually 5-10 degrees cooler, on a hot day anyways. (so I've been told)


In theory yes. Bends and length of pipe also play a role. You will not find one of the fastest GTOs running a VR tho. In fact I know of several that switched them out. Like I said on a stockish car they run well.


----------



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

BRZN said:


> See the faint black marks on top of the air filter? Those are directly under the hood scoop openings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a SICK looking engine...nice job on the cosmetic detailing :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You should see the filth that has collected on my OTR after just 6,000 miles...


----------



## Bryce951 (Feb 8, 2011)

No ram air? well it doesn't hurt to dream. Ha. I just don't like the idea of the air filter sucking in hot air, as it probably does with the stock set up. Alot of CAI's look like a smoother intake pipe with an exposed air filter vs the closed stock filter. Are our GTO's doomed to suck hot air?


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks RunksGoat!

Svede, I said I'm not a scientist, and I don't have a degree in flow dynamics: just simple observation. Read the OP again (hell you even quoted it in one of your rants):



Lump said:


> I have an 05 LS2, is there a kit to turn my hood scoops into a real intake?


If he opens his hood scoop plugs and the filter is sitting right there, then wouldn't his hood scoops be an air intake? He's got nothing there about Ram Air don't get your panties in a bunch.



svede1212 said:


> On a stockish car the VR intake works well. On higher HP it isn't the best. I laugh at the "look at the dirt on my filter". With a filter sitting under an opening it could get dirty with the car sitting still on a windy day. It's been tested by more than me too.


My car is "stockish" and I'm happy with the Vararam: stock heads, cam, and only ported stock intake and throttle body. No problems having it tuned. My car's more of a show car than a driver and only has 8,323 miles on it as it sits right now covered in the garage. The Vararam was a mod done last winter with 6,556 miles on it before covered back up. That picture was taken before all 1,767 miles were put on her last show season (also prior to a 1,000 round trip to Norwalk, OH) and the only time the car was sitting still on a windy day was with the hood open in a show field: funny how the dirt only settled along those two lines.
I laugh at you always beating on the VR folks. I've got no experience with your intake other than seeing it so say nothing about it, but the VR was the look I was going for: sitting in a show field with folks looking at the car who don't know it: the VR *looks* practical with the hoods scoops. If I had an '04 with the scoopless hood I'd have gone with yours. These cars are tough to find good upgrades for and I'm glad your option is out there as well as others. Thanks for the warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You do know Svede has done probably the most data logging out of anyone on different intakes though, right?

The reason I didn't go with the VR was because it was a lot of money just for a one-off filter and a tray. Where do you get that filter when it gets punctured and Vararam isn't around anymore? K&N doesn't make one...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

BRZN said:


> Thanks RunksGoat!
> 
> Svede, I said I'm not a scientist, and I don't have a degree in flow dynamics: just simple observation. Read the OP again (hell you even quoted it in one of your rants):
> 
> ...


Then you can't read. I said it works well on a stockish car. That's beating on it? That it isn't the end all isn't my opinion but quite a few people that have tried it and the others on the same car. Just a fact. Also back a couple of posts and look. He said VR claims ram air and it isn't happening at least not on that intake nor on mine. 

I like the looks of your car. Brazen in one of my favorite colors an if they had it in '04 I might have gotten it.


----------



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a Vararam on my '06 less-stockish-then-other GTO and well, when I put it on my car didn't sprout wings and fly me to the moon. It does look pretty though. The highly vaunted "Ram Air" is a effect seen with turbine engines, not your multi-cylinder grocery getters we drive. Of course you'll get a bit of cool air into your engine and it sounds cool to say. But as Svede says, no bueno senior. If you'd like to ram some more air into your intake, get some turbos or a superchager.


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

So... turbo/super=ram air? lol


----------

